# Oregon, Klamath Falls, Beginner's Beekeeping Class starting March 2nd.



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Join us for a fun event. 
Beginning Beekeeping 101 Class:

First session will be held on March 2nd, 2013, 9 am - noon.
Second session will on March 30th noon - 3pm, after our club meeting. You are invited to joint the meeting. It starts at 9am. Shastina Millwork will also be present selling equipment.
Third optional session will be late April when we all pick up our packaged bees. This session will have a live hive installation.

Cost $25 per person, book is included in price.

Location: OSU Extension Office, 3328 Vandenberg Road, Klamath Falls.

http://www.klamathbeekeepers.org/Beekeeping_Classes/index.html


----------

